# Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht



## The_Schroeder (27. Dezember 2009)

*Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Hey,

suche für mein P43 Chip ein neuen Kühler weil ich die Temps ziemlich hoch finde (~40°C)...die is zwar ziemlich normal, aber ich würde die gern noch ein Stück tiefer bekommen, wenigstens 5°C so.
Hab ein Gigabyte EP43-DS3L und als CPU-Kühler einen Mugen2, der mit der breiteren Seite zum Chipset zeigt.
Leider weiß ich weder den Lochabstand noch welcher Kühler überhaupt raufpasst

PS:Hab ne Zimmertemp von 24°C, aber im Sommer heißt sich mein Zimmer auf etwa 32°C auf, die Northbrigde glüht dan immer schon fast


----------



## Noodels87 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Haste schon mal versuch den "Beton" den Gigabyte immer unter seine kühler schmiert gegen ne vernünftige wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen das könnte es vieleicht schon bringen.

Gib mir mal über deine ergebnisse bescheid wenn du das ausprobieren solltest.


----------



## Dr.Speed (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Wenn du die temps weiter nach unten drücken willst, dann sind die beiden besten Northbridge Kühler der ELK Ötzi:Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Chip-Kühler » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler
Und der noch etwas bessere Thermalright HR-05 IFX:Caseking.de » Silent PC » Fanless Chip-Kühler » Thermalright HR-05 IFX Chipset-Cooler die beste Wahl. Den Thermalright kannst du außerdem noch mit einem langsamdrehenden 80mm Lüfter ausstatten um die temps noch weiter zu drücken. 

Womit liest du eigentlich die temps aus?

Wenn du dich für einen der beiden Kühler entscheiden solltest gib Mal ein bisschen feedback!


----------



## Kaspar (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Hi,

Habe da auch mal ne gute frage mit welchem tool kann ich z.B. die Northbridge temperatur aus lesen.
Welches Tool benutzt ihr zur Temperatur auslesung ?
Wäre nett wenn ihr nen Paar Tools empfehlt ich nutze atm Speedfan und das finde ich nicht so prall.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Benutze HWMonitor dafür

Naja der Ötzi soll laut von ein paar Test nicht so der Kracher sein.
Hab zwischen dem Thermalright und dem Xigmatek Porter geschwankt und werd mir den Porter holen weil der sich durch die krümmung gut macht weil die northbrigt echt krass an der cpu hockt...*jute freunde*

werd ihn etwa mitte januar haben und bericht erstatten


----------



## Dr.Speed (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@The_Schroeder: Was für ein Mainboard hast du, da ich mit meinem ASUS die Northbridge Temperaturen nicht mit dem HWMonitor auslesen kann.


----------



## The_Schroeder (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@Dr.Speed

hab ein Gigabyte EP43-DS3L
kann north- und souhtbrigde auslesen.


----------



## Jason22 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Sind die Temps bei dir beschriftet, oder wie weißt du welches welches ist?


----------



## The_Schroeder (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

jap

und man merkt auch an den Kühlern welcher der warme is...meine Southbrigde chillert nämlich meist bei 25-30°C...merkt man schon ne bissel


----------



## leorphee (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

bin auch am überlegen mir alternative kühler für North und South und die MOSFET zu holen. evtl. kann ich dann noch höher takten. hab ein Gigabyte 775 EP45-UD3R, die frage ist natürlich ob es sich lohnt 15-20 € für die South auszugeben, wenn er evtl. doch kühl genug ist...


----------



## The_Schroeder (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

naja meine South schafft zwischen den tiefsten temps her 25°C und max 45°C wenn ich Prime laufen lass....kp ob das gut is so

Takten is mir erstma relativ...Quad wie er is reicht
Aber die Teile halten halt ne stück länger wenn sie kühler laufen^^


----------



## leorphee (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

eine Frage habe ich noch, welcher der beiden Temperaturen ist die North und welcher die Southbridge?
TMPIN0 ist bestimmt South-
TMPIN1 bestimmt North?
zumindest steigt da die Temperatur wenn ich Prime an mache...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Schroeder (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Also bei mir is TMPIN0 Northbridge.
bei mir steigen bei beiden die Temps wenn ich Prime anmache 

South legt nämlich dann ~20°C auf ihre standarttemp drauf und dann merkt man das ziemlich gut.


...GTX 260 bei 42°C...will auch..meine GF 95 hat nen täglichen Saunagang mit dem Stock bei 50°C...und die hat nichtma Leistung


----------



## leorphee (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

die 260 wird nun einer 5870 weichen müssen, aber was hilft ist alle 1/4 Jahr mit Luftdruck reinigen!!!!

Das mit North und South ist Interessant, ich werde es mal beobachten...  hab mal den Takt auf 3,8 erhöht und mache noch mal Prime an, an sich sollte ja dann hauptsächlich die North warm werden, oder versteh ich das falsch?


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

schenkst mir nicht zufällig die 260 oda?

ja eigendlich müsste die northtemp hochgehen...

wehe wenn ich mich irre und die TMPIN0 is south...ok den sollte ich da ne neuen kühler draufschrauben,weil 40°C standart wäre den echt hart xDDD


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Ich würde auch gern mein Chipsatz kühler haben wollen, leider passt mein Xigmatek Porter nicht, Graka im Weg. Und jetzt verstaubt der Porter im Schrank.

Hat da jemand ne Eingebung für mich?


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Kannst du ne Bild uppen ?
Vllt passt auch ein ganz normaler Kühler..wie zB der Thermalright...der Link dürfte auf der erste Seite sein^^


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@leorphee

Hab prime bei mir angeschmießen und bei mir geht souht auch hoch dann
North hat etwa 38°C voher..nach 42, souht 26°C nacher 45°C

wieviel willst ne für die 260


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Thermalright passt auch nicht.


----------



## leorphee (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@ BautznerSenf
hier der sollte evtl. passen: Klick->Thermalright HR-05 IFX SLI oder hier

bin ich auch noch am überlegen... hätte ich das vorher gewust hätte ich Ihn dir abgekauft, schade nun hab ich ihn schon bestellt.

@The_Schroeder
Hm, hab noch nicht drüber nachgedacht was sie noch Wert ist...
ich schreib mal eine PN


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@ BautznerSnef
Wo is dein Chip...
der Kühler von leorphee dürfte passen ^^

@ leorphee
ok^^
Thx schon mal

werd in etwa 1-2 wochen den Porter und den rest haben...den gibs info^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Schade das es den nicht bei Caseking gibt, Bestelle bloß dort. Kannst du mir was von Caseking empfehlen? danke im voraus.

Man kann nicht alles haben .
Kann man den Porter zurecht biegen?


Chip ist genau mittig unter der Grafikkarte.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Ich bstell auch immer bei Caseking

hab nur die gefunden die genau drunter würden...aba keine ahnung ob die von der höhe her passen oda dein chip besser kühlen..
Akasa-AK-210
Xilence-Chipsatz-Kuehler

Hier das Kühlernagebot nochmal als ganzes^^

nein glaub nicht...und wenn schrottest du ihn nur


bei PC-Cooling.de gib es den von leorphee^^


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Wer nicht bei Caseking bestellt, ist selber doof .

Ich glaub der Revoltec Chipsatz-Kühler würde auch drunter passen, oder?
Der ist der beste von der Form her.

Nebenbei bemerkt, der Chipsatzlüfter wird mit 5V betrieben, bei 12V bekommt man nen Tinnitus. 

Da haste recht, will den Porter nicht schrotten, aber verstauben lassen will ich den auch nicht.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Genauso schauts aus

schwer zusagen, mit 1,5cm KÖNNTE er gerade noch so passen, will dir jetzte nix falsches sagen hier...

5000Upm...setz den Motor in ne 22cm Lüfter und tada...Heli
und davon abgesehen bestimmt um die 1000cm³ xDD

ich sag nur Ebay


----------



## BautznerSnef (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Ich würd sagen, das könnte knapp werden.
Der wird eh auf 5V betrieben, wie der Aktuelle Standardkühler.


----------



## The_Schroeder (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

sehr sogar

kann sein kP


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Wie warm darf die Northbridge werden? (NF4)


----------



## stanley (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

habe einen revoltec pipe tower,..neu mit einem 6cm roten led lüfter...


----------



## The_Schroeder (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

@BautznerSnef
laut nem Kumpel von mir sind 60°C und mehr wohl kein Problem...weiß es selbst nicht, aber die teile halten länger und laufen stabiler wenn sie kühler sind^^

@stanley
wo war die Hilfe für BautznerSnef in deinem Beitrag?


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Gilt das für alle Chipsätze?

Ich hab heute ne neue WLP (MX 3) drauf gemacht, und siehe da, 37°C .

@ stanley: blau wär mir lieber .


Trotz Porter verbiegen passt's nicht, Tower Kühler für'n Chipsatz ist wohl nicht immer die beste Lösung.


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

tja, also ich kann da echt nur den termalright kühler empfehlen und zwar in der sli version. mit dem kann ich auch passiv meinen nforce 6 chipsatz kühlen.

Und mit nem langsam drehenden 80mm lüfter ist der ein traum


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

was sagt Ihr den zu den Mosfed Temps? Wie kann man die messen und lohnt es da was zu machen?


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

also ich kenne kein Programm, dass die messen könnte, da musste wohl ein Thermometer dran halten. Aber an den musst du sicher keine Kühlung verbessern. Auf vielen der modernen i5 Boards sind die eh nur zur optik da.


----------



## leorphee (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

gut zu wissen, dann lasse ich dort meine Standart Bordkühler drauf. Mal sehen wenn ich den North drauf habe wie sich die Temperaturen verhalten. sonst muss ich auf die South auch noch einen nach legen, obwohl man ja sagt das dort die wenniger wichtigen sagen geregelt werden, wie USB etc....


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

du findest USB unwichtig????? Ne Spaß, die NB wird ja in den meisten Fällen mehr beansprucht und auh wärmer.


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Ich brauch erst mal keinen neuen NB Kühler, Temperatur ist ja ok.


----------



## Kokopalme (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

Es zwingt dich ja keiner^^


----------



## leorphee (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Neuer Northbridgekühler gesucht*

So, hier mal ein paar Bilder von den neuen Boardkühlern
hier das Board - *Gigabyte EP45 UD3R* fast nackt: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arbeitsmaterial: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mal der Porter im Vergleich zum Thermalright SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier sieht man schön wie knapp der Platz ist zwischen CPU Kühler und Northbridgekühler - Porter  & obwoh er ja schon gebogen ist...
seht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun noch die Southbridge...
da sieht man das es ohne der SLI Version nicht geklappt hätte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch ein paar mehr Bilder im Anhang.


----------

